# My Wolves..



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

My three wolves..

Wolf Cichlid - 8"





Wolf Fish - 9"





Red Wolf Fish - 7"


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

That is a Fat Ass High Fin. One of the bigger ones I have seen. Very Nice!!


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> That is a Fat Ass High Fin. One of the bigger ones I have seen. Very Nice!!


Yea he definitely eats his share of food 

I usually only feed him once a day, sometimes twice but he is always begging for food.. as you can see in the video


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im sorry but your red wolf fish is just obese man


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ lol nah, its a normal look for them when they get older like that.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Yea I've never seen a skinny mature Red Wolf.. they just get that size.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

oh nevermind then


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

The video is scrunched a little too making him look fatter then he really is.. I shot the video in 16x9 but Youtube didn't keep the resolution true.

Here is what he looks like. Well maybe he's a tad bit wider now


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

i love your dovii








that convict is going to be a tasty treat one day


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks! My dovii is insanely aggressive (has been a glass banger since 3.5") and he's got some awesome blue's as well.

Yea I'm not expecting the Con to live forever in there. Although believe it or not when I first put him in there the wolf immediately attacked him almost killing him in one bite, he was barely swimming and had gash's in his body. Ever since he's left him alone and the con has healed up nicely. Now they just leave each other alone, the con even hovers right next to him.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that wolf fish is a beast


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

sapir said:


> i love your dovii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it happened sooner then I had thought it would. They managed to live together for about a month but the wolf tore into the con the other night. Good thing too cause I was thinking about adding the mala in with my oddball tank, I'd be pissed if I lost my red wolf though.


----------

